# Legacy pre-amp connect to Sony AV Receiver



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

A little over two years ago we moved into our present home and with the help of some folks here at HTS I was able to get some of the existing cable issues solved. (See this thread for more info.)

Things have progressed and I now have a 75" Samsung being driven by a Sony STR-DH820 via HDMI. Turned out I could not use the Belden Homechoice HC2650R mini-coax for component video because there was no digital/analog (HDMI/Component Video) bridge in the Sony. The Samsung monitor along with left, center and right speakers are wall mounted so I now have a 12 foot wide by 10 foot high by 2 foot deep media alcove with nothing on the floor. I believe the original plan was to have components in a floor cabinet but that was not well thought out since all of the A/V cables terminated in a closet adjacent to the alcove and that's where all the components are now located. Needless to say the cabinet was also not even started.

I'm getting ready to tackle building a floor cabinet for the alcove and would like to install my legacy McIntosh C26 pre-amp together with my Kenwood direct tracking turntable and connect the audio out via the mini-coax cable back to the Sony AV receiver and thus use the wall mounted left and right speakers. (I would love to be able to use my McIntosh 2100 amp and my original "Series I" Bose 901's but I don't think the wife will accept the clutter of the 901's.)

I terminated the mini-coax into RCA jacks so the physical connection itself is not an issue. My question is do I stand a chance of being able to use the HC2650R as an audio only cable between the Sony and the McIntosh? Before I give it a a try I wanted to see what folks here at HTS thought about my chances of success.

TIA

Rich


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Rich,

Although the reverse isn’t always true, any coaxial cable designed for video signals is perfectly fine for audio signals.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Wayne! I'll give it a test hookup in the next day or so and report back to this thread in case I run into problems. If I can get this done without poking more holes in drywall I'll be a happy camper.


----------

